# Trying to remove old tool post



## Jm1297 (Jul 4, 2021)

I have a mini lathe 7 x 12 that I wanted to put a quick change tool post on but the original tool post has a rod with threads on it that I cant remove.  I cant find a nut that will fit on the threads so that I can do that two nut trick to twist it off.  I have a thread gauge and everything.  Is there some other way to get it off?


----------



## Jm1297 (Jul 4, 2021)

I just thought of it right right after posting this, I'm going to try and repair the threads with a die.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 4, 2021)

Have you pulled the compound off to see what it looks like from the bottom? might be a press fit.


----------



## Jm1297 (Jul 4, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Have you pulled the compound off to see what it looks like from the bottom? might be a press fit.


I just tried feeling around and it seems smooth, I think you're right.


----------



## Jm1297 (Jul 4, 2021)

The rod I have to replace it has a small band of threads on the bottom so it could be threaded.  I'm going to try repairing the threads and do the two nut thing tomorrow.


matthewsx said:


> Have you pulled the compound off to see what it looks like from the bottom? might be a press fit


----------



## mickri (Jul 4, 2021)

Why do you need to remove the existing post?  There are lots of mini lathe QCTP's to choose from.  Everything from DIY/home made to ready made QCTP's.  And they all mount on the post on the compound.


----------



## Jm1297 (Jul 4, 2021)

The old post isn't tall enough, it cuts short.


----------



## addertooth (Jul 4, 2021)

I will throw in that it might be a good time to upgrade your compound from one of  Little Machine Shop's offerings.   They have a modified compound which is supposed to produce a bit less tool chatter than the standard compound.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 4, 2021)

I wouldn't try unscrewing that post using the 2 nut method. Those are usually pressed in from the bottom & pinned to prevent rotating. As Matthew said, take the compound slide off & look at the bottom side.


----------



## silence dogood (Jul 4, 2021)

Whoa!  Take the compound apart.  I think that you will find that on the bottom side of the compound you will see a flange.  So instead of pulling it out you may have to push it out .  Even though I have a 8", mine has a flange and is press fitted in.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jul 4, 2021)

I would agree it is likely pressed in the bottom and has a pin to prevent rotating so it won’t screw out for you.

something different to consider.  On one of my lathes in the past I had same issue with that post too short.  In my case the new quick change also had a larger hole than the post so there was room to work with.  I left the post in and made a sleeve to fit over that post with threads in the top of the sleeve only.  Make fitting sleeve on lathe,  drill or bore down into it until an inch or so left for hole size to be threaded.  So slip the sleeve over the post and thread it on(And make it with a top all one piece, looks like a mushroom)  drill the top head for a handle to pull it tight.  One tip on where to put the handle in is to put it together and tighten it down with channel locks with something protecting the surface.  Mark where you want the handle when it is tight and drill it in  

It is likely the threads are metric


----------



## mickri (Jul 4, 2021)

I was wondering about that.  Have you thought about making a QCTP.  I made a Norman style QCTP for my lathe. The Norman style QCTP's are easy to make and only require a lathe and a drill to make.  You could make the Norman post to thread onto the existing post like Cadillac STS suggested.  Dumb question probably but what does the manual for lathe say about how the post is attached to the compound.

And welcome to the forum.  We are a friendly bunch who love to help people solve their problems.


----------



## brino (Jul 4, 2021)

@Jm1297 

Listen to the sage advice given above and see if you can learn more about the assembly.

Failing that, my preferred tools for removing a threaded-in stud (without substantial damage to any existing thread on it) is to use either a pipe wrench:







or stud remover:





Having both in your kit will serve you well.

-brino


----------



## homebrewed (Jul 9, 2021)

The stud on my 7x12 lathe screws into the compound.  It is a 10 x 1.5mm stud, so a little unusual.

A few words of warning.  The OEM stud is only partially threaded on that end because it's possible to lock up (or damage) the cross slide by screwing an off-the-shelf 10 x 1.5mm all the way through the compound so it hits the cross slide.  You also don't want to inadvertently flip the OEM stud around if you remove it for some reason and then re-install it.


----------

